# Site at/near Cupar, Fife



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

We are going to scotland soon to visit relatives who live in Cupar and need a site nearby or in Cupar.

Can anyone recommend any? EHU preferably, as we shall be there for a few days, but otherwise basic facilities are fine, i.e. a CL with EHU would do.


----------



## strathspey (Oct 30, 2005)

Last year I stayed on an excellent CL in the village of Falkland.
It was a 'bowling-green smooth' area behind a large bungalow, within easy walking distance of Falkland village, where there are several good pubs/eating places as well as the spectacular Flakland Palace (Scottish national Trust).
I hope you enjoy your trip to Scotland - we shall be going too, if our long-awaited Hymer arrives in time.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi strathspey 

That sounds interesting, thanks.

Michael


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi strathspey 

I've just phoned the site, if it's the same one - Fiddlehall Farm, the CL is now closed. - Pity....   

Michael


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Michael,

There is an adult only site at Upper Largo about 12 miles from Cupar. It's a very good site I can let you have the details if it will be any good.

Don


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Don,

I was hoping for something nearer, but any info will be helpful, thanks.
There is not room for parking a motorhome near my elderly relatives home, so I am hoping to be at a site where public transport is available.

Rgds,

Michael


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Michael,

We checked the site out last year and they were just getting the place in order.

Monturpie Camping Site. 
Monturpie, Upper Largo, Leven, Fife, KY8 5QS
Phone: 01333 360254
Email: [email protected]
Web. www.monturpie.co.uk

Site Owners: Duncan & Linda Law

Open: Mar - Oct ADULTS ONLY SITE.
Costs 2007: 
Motorhome/caravan, two people £18.00 - £16.00
Electric hook-up Inc	
Extra people £4.50
Awnings Inc 
Dogs free (two only)

GPS: N56º 13'17.3 W2º 55'12.2

Directions: From the south, A917 to Upper Largo, the site entrance is on the left just past the end of the village.

Pitches: 24
Grass pitches slightly sloping.
All season Pitches: 11 hard standings are all level.

Hook-up: amp 10

Shops: ¼ mile upper Largo
Pub: ¼ mile upper Largo

Other facilities: Coffee shop & Licensed restaurant.

I hope that helps.

Don


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Don,

Thanks for the info, we have now booked that site.

Michael


----------

